# Freezing below target, switching to thumb or resistance?



## nathan63 (Jun 25, 2015)

I would suggest aiming drills. Idc what release you use. All of them can be anticipated and executed incorrectly. Practice aiming with a release that is comfortable to you and make it so that it won’t fire or so that it takes a ton of pressure to fire it. Then execute your shot sequence while aiming. If it fires then great. If not then let down and just practice patience and aiming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

I would suggest you commit to learning either one, it was hard for me to try to learn a new release during 3d season. I have both, I use my thumb release more, it just feels better in my hand. My resistance release is set a couple of pounds higher than my bow is, so all I have to do is pull through the shot. No need to manipulate your hand. I spent a lot of time blank bale shooting, that really helped me. 
Good luck with whichever one you choose.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Resistance release or hinge. You must disconnect your mind from triggering the release (or not in your case) by removing that step. A thumb release will result in the same issues.

You have to remove a trigger from the equation and force my brain to only focus on aiming. Setting up the release is critical as well. I'd do a search for or contact Padgett on here for some great advice on setting a hinge up properly, if you go that route.

Good luck!


----------



## XXLUNG (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks guys! Going to look into getting a resistance release and re program my brain.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lower poundage and try bending at the waiste to bring your pin up.


----------



## JC333 (Aug 19, 2019)

What rattliman is advising is good and I concur. Go with a back tension/hinge release 100%. start out by thinking and saying to yourself ... "i'm not going to shoot, just gonna keep pulling" With that going on in your head, you will relax and get the pin on target. DO NOT focus on the pin just on the target alone. The conscious mind can only focus on one thing at a time and that must be the target... not shooting, not the pin, not releasing, just the target. Just keep pulling back with that release and it will fire. You'll be surprised at how much better you'll be and most importantly, you'll enjoy shooting again.
I use a Tru Ball Sweet Spot release because it has a safety and cannot go off accidentally, good luck and just keep pulling !!!!!!!!!! It should make a world of difference for you.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree JC333, go this route and you'll shoot much better. I had to do the same thing last year and put up my highest scores this summer. Also shot my first (2) 300 50+ scores on a 5-Spot Round. Good advice on here.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have a bad case of TP- this will fix it. You can fight it for years or fix it in weeks. 

(1) Change the tactile aspect of the shot. Simply change releases. Index to hinge. Thumb to hinge. Hinge to thumb -whatever it takes.

(2) Week 1 - Take you site off your bow. Get a 5' from the target and bind bale. Feel the shot. Whatever "firing engine" you choose - just feel it. Do this for one week. Time is not measured on a clock. It's measured in quality shots. It could be 15 or it could be 50. Blind bale improves body awareness. 

(3) 2nd week - Start with blind bale then go to blank bale - no target -no sight. Feel it. Build the new pathways to the brain. Break the process into chunks. Chunks are to skill what letters are to a language. Alone they are useless - but together they make bigger things.

(4) Week 3 - Start with blind bale - blank bale then put a target up at 10'. Put you site on the bow. Now we start Target Acquisition. Bring the pin into the spot from several different directions. Let it sit there. Do that a few time and then on the 4-5th round - come in from several directions then execute the shot. 

(5) Week 4. Blind bale a few rounds, blank bale a few rounds. Start Target Acquisition at ten feet then move it to 5 yards. Start moving the target back slowly. Eventually you will be at 20 yards before you know it. 

I stuck to this program and it worked. I used it on one of my students and it worked again. He was only 14 years old. Fought it for 7 years and at year 8 I won state indoors.

Don't forget to write down your process. It's like taking notes in school. When you write it down you tend to remember it better. Go through your process every time you shoot. If you use the process, it takes worrying about the end result out of the equation. Even in a tournament. After a few thousand shots - it's automatic.

Embrace the struggle - its a biological necessity. It's how we grow.

Now I will get off the soap box.


----------

